# Server Updates / Maintenance



## luddite (Oct 13, 2020)

Today the site was down for about an hour due to the following issues:

Search index became corrupted and needed to be rebuilt
Error messages stated that the disk was full which was not the case.
Error logs were voluminous so I implemented log rotation
To perform that I had to rebuild the server virtual machines
on rebuild the site wouldn't respond which leads to the second issue

A forum addon was previously installed that required extra packages to be installed
Some package seemed to require a brute force installation


I will be implementing a nice maintenance page over the next few days ;-)


----------



## Oracle (Oct 13, 2020)

luddite said:


> Today the site was down for about an hour due to the following issues:
> 
> Search index became corrupted and needed to be rebuilt
> Error messages stated that the disk was full which was not the case.
> ...


 I nearly died (for the second time in two months) when I got a 502 error. Thanks Luddite for all your hard work and time.


----------



## luddite (Oct 13, 2020)

You and me both... I was sweating for a bit thinking about the anxiety attacks I was causing...


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 13, 2020)

I am getting some funny stuff, some of my posts have merged with other users and when i click the -- minutes ago, to look at the updated thread it takes me to an unrelated thread!


----------



## nebelzeit (Oct 13, 2020)

luddite said:


> You and me both... I was sweating for a bit thinking about the anxiety attacks I was causing...


Thank you very much for your work! 

When I saw the website was down I was freaking out a little bit at first. But then I thought, now that the website is in the hands of the community and server issues can always happen. Therefore I was more relaxed and patient.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 13, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> I am getting some funny stuff, some of my posts have merged with other users and when i click the -- minutes ago, to look at the updated thread it takes me to an unrelated thread!


Also not able to upload pics at the mo, it caches like it will(upload animation) but then has a line through the title and won't show on the post.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 13, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> I am getting some funny stuff, some of my posts have merged with other users and when i click the -- minutes ago, to look at the updated thread it takes me to an unrelated thread!



The growing pains are real.


----------



## luddite (Oct 14, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting some funny stuff, some of my posts have merged with other users and when i click the -- minutes ago, to look at the updated thread it takes me to an unrelated thread!
> ...


A further update is required in 8hr to fix that.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020


Downtime today:

I just spent the morning working out how to get a maintenance page up in this complicated system we have. https://stolenhistory.net/502.html should get deployed from the upstream proxy but it fails for some unspecified reason. I'll be parking this issue.
FAILED

There were some server changes that got lost and they have been re-applied.
SUCCESS

The entire server was reset and redeployed to confirm that a 'from first principles' rebuild could occur correctly.
SUCCESS


----------



## Oracle (Oct 14, 2020)

luddite said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


So pleased to have you at the helm.


----------



## luddite (Oct 14, 2020)

Oracle said:


> So pleased to have you at the helm


It's a team effort with @pushamaku on the technical side also and our amazing mods and contributers make it all worthwhile!


----------



## Oracle (Oct 14, 2020)

luddite said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > So pleased to have you at the helm
> ...


Oh I know, this tech ignoramus is so happy to be sailing on the good ship SH with such a competent crew while I lounge lazily on the deck sans life jacket. ?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 14, 2020)

I can now post pics again, thank you very much!


----------



## luddite (Oct 15, 2020)

*Downtime Notice: Forum will be down for about 6 hours on Monday 19th October, 2020*

There will be a massive content update containing recovered data from the sh.org forum. Mainly recovered from backups and bing cache.
175 threads (bing)
26753 reply posts across 1640 threads (they will be injected as a sub page in each thread)

The forum will be disabled during this time.
This is all thanks to @pushamaku who did a ton of coding to make this happen. Nearly 3,000 lines of python code was written to wrangle the archives, caches and databases all together in a seamless and error free way. He has literally retrieved the stolen history!

Will update this thread if required.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 15, 2020)

Big thank you to pushamaku! (And to all the mods/admins). Where do we send the plate of cookies? ?


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 15, 2020)

luddite said:


> *Downtime Notice: Forum will be down for about 6 hours on Monday 19th October, 2020*
> 
> There will be a massive content update containing recovered data from the sh.org forum. Mainly recovered from backups and bing cache.
> 175 threads (bing)
> ...


 
I just had a mudflood in my pants upon hearing this wonderful news.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 15, 2020)

luddite said:


> 26753 reply posts across 1640 threads (they will be injected as a sub page in each thread)



Fwiw, that's more than 40% of the entire original forum thread content.


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 15, 2020)

luddite said:


> *Downtime Notice: Forum will be down for about 6 hours on Monday 19th October, 2020*
> 
> There will be a massive content update containing recovered data from the sh.org forum. Mainly recovered from backups and bing cache.
> 175 threads (bing)
> ...


This is so exciting!  Pushamaku!!! My humble thanks


----------



## Taira Earth (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm so excited!
Thanks to Pushamaku and the rest of the tech team!
Free from the days of searching the incomprehensible Google cache. No, the cache doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 19, 2020)

I believe this update has been completed successfully.

In additional to the recovered replies that are linked at the bottom of all the Sh.org OPs, see below for the links to the new threads recovered.


> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/1855-vortex-cannons-during-the-bombardment-of-sveaborg.1839
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/1860s-advanced-civil-war-weapons.1774
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/1877-the-hemi-plunger-ship-by-monsieur-donato-tomassi.1887
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/1890-metropolitan-building-in-minneapolis.1803
> ...



Edit: Many of the threads above were recovered from Bing Cache, unfortunately their cache did not have any images saved. :/


----------



## Forrest (Oct 19, 2020)

Well that was quite the internet cliffhanger! Again. Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## luddite (Oct 19, 2020)

This is incredible @pushamaku - well done, I really don't think that anyone knows how much effort you put into this and I know you are too humble to say it... so everyone, our good man @pushamaku has worked for a month, over his holidays and outside of his working hours to get this up. Let me be clear when I tell you that the backups were really a mess of junk code and really required a ton of massaging, tweaking and testing to get this live.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes - excellent work!  So glad to see https://stolenhistory.net/threads/c...alyst-to-a-technocratic-new-world-order.1897/

One thing is the post creation dates are wrong.  Is there a possibility of adding that pretty useful data to the content?  Perhaps as an additional note or comment?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 19, 2020)

@pushamaku  Magnificent achievement


----------



## luddite (Oct 19, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Yes - excellent work!  So glad to see https://stolenhistory.net/threads/c...alyst-to-a-technocratic-new-world-order.1897/
> 
> One thing is the post creation dates are wrong.  Is there a possibility of adding that pretty useful data to the content?  Perhaps as an additional note or comment?


I think you didn't have a good enough look ?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 19, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> I believe this update has been completed successfully.
> 
> In additional to the recovered replies that are linked at the bottom of all the Sh.org OPs, see below for the links to the new threads recovered.
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic effort, thank you all very much!


----------



## Huaqero (Oct 19, 2020)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## conductor (Oct 20, 2020)

This really is incredible work. Above and beyond the call of duty. Thank you!


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 20, 2020)

this is making my eyes leak water, thank you, Pushamaku


----------



## Taira Earth (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm so happy for you! It must have been very hard work.
Thank you to everyone involved in this project!!


----------



## Referent (Oct 21, 2020)

Quite the feat--bravo and thank you (all) regarding the restored comments and threads.  A blessing to many and definitely great karma.


----------



## Tarheel (Oct 21, 2020)

luddite said:


> This is all thanks to @pushamaku who did a ton of coding to make this happen. Nearly 3,000 lines of python code was written to wrangle the archives, caches and databases all together in a seamless and error free way. He has literally retrieved the stolen history!



"He has literally retrieved the stolen history!"

Love it. A humble thank you too the parties involved with getting this forum structured and restoring .org information.

You guys are animals - I am super impressed with the organization and haste y'all are working with!


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice job!
Keep those wheels greased.
I didn't think it was possible, but pushamaku said you can surf a mud flood with an old school 12ft wooden board.


----------



## luddite (Oct 24, 2020)

*Downtime Required: For a SSL Certificate change and a new chat room.

Update: Success. *Site was updated successfully and was only down for about 10 seconds


----------



## luddite (Nov 11, 2020)

*New Chat Feature being Rolled out for Verified Users.*

All, it is with great pride that we are introducing a new feature called 'chat'. Basically we are disbanding Discord due to it's censorship and owners.

@pushamaku has spent a large amount of time integrating a new Mattermost Open Source Self Hosted chat directly into the sh.net site and I have spent even less time setting up the server  . Usernames have been reserved and in some cases slightly modified to meet the mattermost standards.

Click chat in the header menu items (verified users only) and you can also use the standalone apps for it (we find the apps rock solid). See pic below.





Also you can download and install a client Download Mattermost for most devices and operating systems.

Regular members will be given access once we get over the initial teething period.

*CHAT RULES: Don't be a pest. No porn, gore etc. You know the drill. We reserve the right to add more rules.*


----------



## codis (Nov 11, 2020)

A related question: In which time zone is the server located ?
That might be useful to interpret the timestamps on posts.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 11, 2020)

codis said:


> A related question: In which time zone is the server located ?
> That might be useful to interpret the timestamps on posts.



Depends on your personal time zone settings, afaik


----------



## codis (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this is the server's local time.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 11, 2020)

codis said:


> View attachment 2678
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the server's local time.



I think it's European Central Time per your settings.


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 12, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 2678
> ...



If you're on the wrong time zone, then go to your Account Preferences and select the Time zone you want.


----------



## codis (Nov 12, 2020)

This my time zone, right ?
The server displays times according to his own time zone, it would be a complete mess otherwise.

I'm being on several other (technical) fora related to my day job, most are located in the US.
They use one of the US time zones - which complicates things occasionally.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 12, 2020)

Out of interest, what censorship did you bump into with Discord?


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 12, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Out of interest, what censorship did you bump into with Discord?



We haven't experienced any censorship in our channel.

Main benefits of a self-hosted chat, in my view, is more privacy and security (discord has the worst privacy policy), and it's less likely that someone shuts things down at one point, because it will only be a question of time until they follow the path of Facebook and Reddit.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 12, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> feralimal said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest, what censorship did you bump into with Discord?
> ...


Absolutely - I agree completely.  Bitchute too, I think.

And actually, a server from someone called 'Ice Age Farmer' was censored on Discord:

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/1QLsx12DoG1b/_


----------



## conductor (Nov 13, 2020)

The 'search' function appears to not be working for me. Everything I tried turns up no results. Is it me or is there maintenance going on? 
Thank you.


----------



## Referent (Nov 13, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Out of interest, what censorship did you bump into with Discord?


This is a wall of text, so apologies in advance, but for those interested, here's my detailed answer.

Summary
On Discord I did not feel participatory (or was blocked from participation) and self-censored (or was censored by staunch though perhaps pigheaded technology choices).  That said, I could always gain read-access, which was a "lifeline" indeed until SHNet rose up--so that was okay!  Much gratitude for those behind/on the Discord, since that was useful, that's not the focus of this comment though.

Trouble signing in?
Chiming in here only because I have a somewhat relevant answer.  The censorship I experienced on Discord was self-imposed, because I couldn't successfully confirm my registration on Discord and log into my reserved name.  I was willing to sign up, and tried with numerous email addresses.  However, Discord would not let me sign up in the way that I wanted to.  Without having a persistent registration (ability to log in under the account name "reserved"), I had little enough traction/incentive/continuity-belief, definitely below participation threshold (would my access be suddenly cut off when the invite link expired, as another had?).  I could PM but I'm not sure I could post in chat.  Not that I had a ton to say/contribute, but still to connect and have more of a place.

Email provider discrimination?
It seemed that Discord might have wanted only an email address from a major provider (Google, Yahoo, AOL, MSN, Outlook, etc.).  Discord would not let me register and log in with a ProtonMail account.  Incidentally, the major providers all required mobile phone registration it seems, whereas I was satisfied with my non-mobile-requiring account (even though it may not be quite as privacy oriented as it is intended to be, this was one plus).  I had generated some temporary email addresses prior to landing on ProtonMail for the purpose, but they had gotten me even less far as I recall.

Digits, please?
To me, the phone number is the obvious unique personal identifier for anything associated with that registration, along the lines of an SSN or UID.  Sure who give's a rat's behind, this is a harmless community. But if I don't see a need to give it out to the software provisioner as a starting assumption, I would prefer not to.  I tried all the temporary mobile verification sites/countries/numbers I could find to register a fresh account on a major email provider, but none worked.  And I wasn't invested enough, I guess, to seek out some kind of 2fac auth service--though I am now aware there is a subreddit for that, that seems shady to me.

Proxy issue?
I am not sure if this had to do with my using the Tor browser for SH.  AFAICT this is not against the rules, and I read the rules carefully.  I know Tor is not perfect (and could be reverse perfect!), but my understanding is that by using the proxy someone somewhere else in a less free place might have a slightly better shot at open communication.  And if it itself is a magnifying glass, I'm cool with that.  But all I remember (and this was already blocked out by now) was Captcha after Captcha and reconnecting with different proxies to even get into the (pre-login functionality, likely ephemerally available, "read-only"?) interface.  Total chore!

Compared with SHNetChat
*To cut to the chase, I thank the stars (and admins, wittingly or by default) for the ability to smoothly register on SHNet a well as log into SHNetChat while still using preferred ProtonMail credentials and Tor browser. *Seems basic, yet a major point of grace for the simple but principled little ol' me.

There, I have said too much but it is an example of censorship of sorts.  Point not being to have a bulletproof argument but to share my story, especially since it may be the minority case.  "For information purposes only."


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone got the chat function working, not working for me.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 13, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Anyone got the chat function working, not working for me.
> 
> View attachment 2699



currently offline. will be back soon.


----------



## luddite (Nov 14, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Out of interest, what censorship did you bump into with Discord?


I had my account limited until i removed comments that were about Big Lebowski Marches and other mods (on other servers) had told me ill be banned soon. So that was also part of the motivation after Dreamtime mentioned about mattermost. So, several overlapping motivations.

*CHAT/SITE WAS DOWN TODAY*
Very sorry everyone - We had some issues that turned out to be difficult to solve. All solved now!


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 14, 2020)

conductor said:


> The 'search' function appears to not be working for me. Everything I tried turns up no results. Is it me or is there maintenance going on?
> Thank you.


Should be back now.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 25, 2020)

Server was down for a couple hours due to technical error with payment processing.


----------



## luddite (Mar 3, 2021)

SERVER DOWN: NOT MY FAULT, I SWEAR!!!
1. Our host changed our IP address on de.stolenhistory.net and stolenhistory.net because the IP-range lease block expired. That took the site down for an hour this morning. 
2. Our host had a hardware failure in the Data Center where our server is. We had no notification. This took 3 hours to resolve as they pushed our server onto temporary hardware and then onto permanent hardware. Then due to the abrupt site interruption there was some internal network configuration that wouldn't allow the site to start normally. I hard to restart about 10 times until it corrected itself.


----------



## iamian36 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the update, I was worried it was something more nefarious


----------



## feralimal (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow - all the stuff from SH.org is back here!  What a job....  Many, many thanks to all those who worked on that - I'm sure it was complex and fiddly. But its fantastic to have recovered all that!!

Seriously, a really big thank you from me.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm pretty excited about all these old threads being back ,I dont know how you brilliant wizards did it but  Iyou


----------



## luddite (May 31, 2021)

SERVER UPGRADE / MIGRATION REQUIRED

*CRY*: We are saddened by this (due to life/family/time issues) that we have to even do this after such a huge recent effort to update the server.

*PROBLEM*: Server is slow after upgrade to latest forum software version due to RAM limitations.

*TEMP SOLUTION*: We added some HDD RAM called "SWAP". It's not an ideal solution but will allow the forum to function. See below where the server only has a tiny amount of RAM and the server has started consuming the SWAP:


```
total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
Mem:           2.8G        1.3G         82M         32M        1.4G        1.1G
Swap:          3.0G        606M        2.4G
```

*LONGTERM SOLUTION*: We have to move to a bigger/better server

*CURRENT STATUS*: We have been forced to buy a new server with more RAM and have started configuring it

*ETA*: I wish we knew exactly but it's being worked on outside of our slave jobs and family commitments


----------



## Oracle (May 31, 2021)

Free 82M is very telling. Sounds like my laptop! Thanks for all the efforts guys and let us know if more financial aid is needed.


----------



## luddite (May 31, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Free 82M is very telling. Sounds like my laptop! Thanks for all the efforts guys and let us know if more financial aid is needed.


Thank-you. Yes it's a issue we are unable to fix without migration to a new server. 

We will be consolidating 2 servers into 1 so there will be no cost issue after 1 month. Thanks however


----------



## Oracle (Jun 1, 2021)

luddite said:


> Thank-you. Yes it's a issue we are unable to fix without migration to a new server.
> 
> We will be consolidating 2 servers into 1 so there will be no cost issue after 1 month. Thanks however


Does that mean chat will now be on the same server? Just asking as I don't have any social media accounts to be able to find out why and what if the site goes down unexpectedly.


----------



## luddite (Jun 3, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Does that mean chat will now be on the same server? Just asking as I don't have any social media accounts to be able to find out why and what if the site goes down unexpectedly.



Chat will be on the dev server. It will be forced to go down for about 1h due to the new way we are handling everything. We are making the system more professional.


----------



## luddite (Apr 28, 2022)

*SSL Upgrade: Thanks to our amazing patrons to enable this!!!*

We purchased legit SSL certificates for the websites to replace the free LetsEncrypt certificates that we have been using.
You might need to close your browser/tabs and open up a new one if you get any weirdness.
Not all services (chat for instance) have the new cert but they will obtain it over the weekend.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 28, 2022)

luddite said:


> *SSL Upgrade: Thanks to our amazing patrons to enable this!!!*
> 
> We purchased legit SSL certificates for the websites to replace the free LetsEncrypt certificates that we have been using.
> You might need to close your browser/tabs and open up a new one if you get any weirdness.
> Not all services (chat for instance) have the new cert but they will obtain it over the weekend.


That's awesome. Thank you guys and patrons for that. Could you guys find a way to partnership with Tutanota services in order to boast encryption and web privacy if it's possible?


----------



## luddite (Apr 28, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> partnership with Tutanota


They seem to offer email encryption whereas the SSL is for the web traffic.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 28, 2022)

luddite said:


> They seem to offer email encryption whereas the SSL is for the web traffic.


I understand. Thank you anyway.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 28, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I understand. Thank you anyway.



We decided to go for paid website encryption, because Let's Encrypt is a bit shady. On paper it looks good - It's a non-profit certificate authority offering free certificates that normally cost hundreds of dollars, but it's supported by the big internet giants, and likely controlled by the three letter agencies to control the flow of information online. It's also a single point of failure, with the possibility of a mass internet outage at one point if Let's Encrypt for some reason goes offline (which would stop automated certificate renewal).

In the end you always pay one way or another when you go for free solutions.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 28, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> We decided to go for paid website encryption, because Let's Encrypt is a bit shady. On paper it looks good - It's a non-profit certificate authority offering free certificates that normally cost hundreds of dollars, but it's supported by the big internet giants, and likely controlled by the three letter agencies to control the flow of information online. It's also a single point of failure, with the possibility of a mass internet outage at one point if Let's Encrypt for some reason goes offline (which would stop automated certificate renewal).
> 
> In the end you always pay one way or another when you go for free solutions.


That's perfectly understandable, I do personally encourage every step towards on-line security hygiene.
So, what kind of service are you paying right now for SSL Certificates if may I ask?


----------



## luddite (Apr 29, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> That's perfectly understandable, I do personally encourage every step towards on-line security hygiene.
> So, what kind of service are you paying right now for SSL Certificates if may I ask?


You can see for yourself in the padlock.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 29, 2022)

luddite said:


> You can see for yourself in the padlock.


I just did. Californication.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 29, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I just did. Californication.



CA stands for Certificate Authority, not for California.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 29, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> CA stands for Certificate Authority, not for California.


I know. I was just hinting that Sectigo Limited has a parent companty which is based in Silicon Valley, California. Meaning we can't just escape from the tech giants, somehow we fall back to them. Never mind anyway, the important things is that encryption works and that's enough for me.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 29, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I know. I was just hinting that Sectigo Limited has a parent companty which is based in Silicon Valley, California. Meaning we can't just escape from the tech giants, somehow we fall back to them. Never mind anyway, the important things is that encryption works and that's enough for me.



I don't think it's based in California. Comodo is based in New Jersey, as far as I can see.

Anyway - big tech is definitely centralized.


----------



## luddite (Apr 30, 2022)

*SITE WAS DOWN TODAY*

We had some stupid issues that turned out to be difficult to solve. Was forced to do an unplanned upgrade and ...well...of course it didn't go smoothly and ruined my day! 

Good news is that our backups work! Thanks to the patrons for the backups!!! Without those we would be lost. Every day the backups have been running for months.


----------



## Big_Boss (Apr 30, 2022)

I see that you guys have a wildcard certificate now. Are there some subdomains you are using? If not and not planning to use any subdomains, a wildcard certificate is more expensive than a single domain ssl certificate.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 30, 2022)

luddite said:


> *SITE WAS DOWN TODAY*
> 
> We had some stupid issues that turned out to be difficult to solve. Was forced to do an unplanned upgrade and ...well...of course it didn't go smoothly and ruined my day!
> 
> Good news is that our backups work! Thanks to the patrons for the backups!!! Without those we would be lost. Every day the backups have been running for months.


Nice work getting this back up and running! I have been in your shoes before and sympathize greatly with the stress and anxiety it can bring. Kudos on a fast turnaround considering what you had to deal with.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 30, 2022)

Big_Boss said:


> I see that you guys have a wildcard certificate now. Are there some subdomains you are using? If not and not planning to use any subdomains, a wildcard certificate is more expensive than a single domain ssl certificate.



yes, we are using many.



luddite said:


> Good news is that our backups work! Thanks to the patrons for the backups!!!



I didn't realize we are already at 420gb for the full backup (including external files) and 13gb for the light backup. A couple months the full one was only at 120gb.

These automated and regular forum backups run on an extra server (one of the previous slow servers that we used for the main site originally), which is being paid by our donations and I think it's around $200 per year.

The Patron archive is also always accessible to read online even when the forum is down, like it was yesterday.


----------



## luddite (Apr 30, 2022)

Big_Boss said:


> I see that you guys have a wildcard certificate now. Are there some subdomains you are using? If not and not planning to use any subdomains, a wildcard certificate is more expensive than a single domain ssl certificate.


We have about 20 we use. chat.stolenhistory.net, de., jp, many others for running the site. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Dielectric (May 1, 2022)

All I can say is thank you. SH is a unique and valuable site. I shill for SH when and where ever I can because of that.


----------



## CBRadio (May 1, 2022)

the technology goes over my head but your dedication and skill doesn't - many thanks!


----------



## luddite (May 17, 2022)

PLANNED UPDATES OVER NEXT MONTH​
Moving the patron archive and some other services off the main servers ​
Establish a READ ONLY upto date version of sh as a temporary live backup for if the main servers need to go down​
Fix some minor issues with backups​
Implement a cache​
There should be zero downtime and the site page load will become faster.

After all of the above we will schedule a time to test the READ ONLY site switch and will post here when we know the date/time.


----------

